
JSONifying RSS to come up with a new kind of blog displayer - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/23/throwingMoreJsonOnTheFire.html
======
yxhuvud
Just remember, the good part about standards is that there are so many to
choose from.

~~~
davewiner
That's clever. Did you make that up! :-)

